# 2014 schecter Banshee-8 proto



## Zado (Jul 23, 2013)

The day Merrow gave TITS







But do not forget this


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm here, throwing my money at my screen, but nothing is happening.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^ Indeed - I keep seeing black superstrats, despite currency flinging. Frustrating.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ Indeed - I keep seeing black superstrats, despite currency flinging. Frustrating.



I don't mind them being black, knowing Schecter, they'll probably drop it in the wrong can of paint and just go with it. Went the same with the SLS series.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 23, 2013)

They look pretty bad ass IMO. I like black though. I like simple.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

My complaint isn't that it's black so much as that it's YET ANOTHER GODDAMN SUPERSTRAT.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> My complaint isn't that it's black so much as that it's YET ANOTHER GODDAMN SUPERSTRAT.



Haha, good point, but superstrats are popular, so I can't say I'm surprized. They do have an SLS V-8.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> My complaint isn't that it's black so much as that it's YET ANOTHER GODDAMN SUPERSTRAT.


 
They need more single-cut 8 string options, amirite?


----------



## Zado (Jul 23, 2013)

They are doing a solo SLS 8 AFAIK


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> They are doing a solo SLS 8 AFAIK



See, that would be an improvement. I won't even complain if it's black. Much. Just so long as it's not that godawful quilted purple that they used for the DCGL Solo-8 a couple years ago.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 23, 2013)

That Banshee 8. I like. 

You did good Schecter. You did good.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone seen this? Drumcityguitarland has it in stock.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 23, 2013)

That DCGL Solo-8 was probably the most hideous thing I've ever wanted to play, lol.
Definitely wouldn't mind an ATX or Hellraiser model Solo-8 either. Even if it's been abalone'd and trans-red-quilted to shit 

EDIT: That a Wenge 8 Schecter? specs? links? plox?


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^^ Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS Banshee-8 2013 NAMM SHOW 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## mphsc (Jul 23, 2013)

^ I refrained to avoid the price bitching war but I would like to see the back.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

mphsc said:


> ^ I refrained to avoid the price bitching war but I would like to see the back.



Price considerations aside, it *is* a very nice looking instrument. I'd love to see Schecter adopting a more wood-forward aesthetic in their production instruments, but I guess they don't feel that's their "demo" or something. =\ (And to be fair, they're no worse than Ibanez or the other major ERG builders on that score.)


----------



## n4t (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> My complaint isn't that it's black so much as that it's YET ANOTHER GODDAMN SUPERSTRAT.


 
I LOL every time I see this comment.

Because there are SO MANY viable guitar shapes out there to choose from.

Solid body guitar shapes:

1. Single cut
2. Double cut
3. Fugly


----------



## Zado (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> ^^^^ Schecter USA CUSTOM SHOP MASTERWORKS Banshee-8 2013 NAMM SHOW 8-String Electric Guitar




^^


----------



## mphsc (Jul 23, 2013)

I've seen some really nice custom Schecters. All natural wood, if it were an Tempest 8...


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 23, 2013)

celticelk said:


> My complaint isn't that it's black so much as that it's YET ANOTHER GODDAMN SUPERSTRAT.



I like Superstrats... they look way better than actual Strats so it's all good. Though, yeah, more shapes would be fine I guess lol


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't really get how this is different from a Hellraiser, besides the finish?


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

n4t said:


> I LOL every time I see this comment.
> 
> Because there are SO MANY viable guitar shapes out there to choose from.
> 
> ...



Not all double-cutaways are superstrats. And very few mass-production ERGs are non-superstrats: five seven-strings, in fact (2 LTD, 1 Ibanez, 1 Schecter, 1 Epiphone; 6 if you count the Ibanez jazz guitar), and no eights (unless you count the Framus, which I don't, largely due to price). Schecter alone has more eight-string models than that entire group. Whether the other shapes are "fugly" is hardly even at issue.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 23, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> I don't really get how this is different from a Hellraiser, besides the finish?



If the production model is the same as the DCGL NAMM demo, it's a 27" scale; that'd be a real difference.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't consider anything with a forearm-denting arched top a superstrat. It's about goddamn time someone other than Ibanez made a proper superstrat 8-string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2013)

Actually, it looks like it'll be 28''. 

Plus, it'll be a different shape (as shown above), won't have abalone or black pearl binding, and will have a flatter neck. 

Also, I'd love to see a 28'' Avenger 8.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I'd love to see a 28'' Avenger 8.



Seconded.


----------



## Zado (Jul 23, 2013)

and flat top looks good on schecters


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 23, 2013)

This.
28'' neck
Better headstock.
We're watching, Schecter.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd be all over this in an 8, even at 27".


----------



## Zado (Jul 23, 2013)

we want tempest 8


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 23, 2013)

Why is it a Banshee and not an SLS/Blackjack/Hellraiser? Does it have compound radius neck? As for scale length, I hope they'll offer it in 27".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Why is it a Banshee and not an SLS/Blackjack/Hellraiser?



Thinner, deeper horns and a flat top.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 24, 2013)

celticelk said:


> My complaint isn't that it's black so much as that it's YET ANOTHER GODDAMN SUPERSTRAT.



Yes. We know.

We heard you the last 1205468973409674^12 times too.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 24, 2013)

I would love one in 26.5 scale


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 24, 2013)

I have just recently tried this Schecter SLS 8 and I was a little shocked about how good it was. Super clean and precise construction, great feeling finish, really comfy neck shape and flawless playability. I really used to hate Schecters but that one kind of blew me away.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Why is it a Banshee and not an SLS/Blackjack/Hellraiser? Does it have compound radius neck? As for scale length, I hope they'll offer it in 27".





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thinner, deeper horns and a flat top.



And it has a bolt-on neck.


----------



## Zado (Jul 24, 2013)

shitsøn;3655682 said:


> I have just recently tried this Schecter SLS 8 and I was a little shocked about how good it was. Super clean and precise construction, great feeling finish, really comfy neck shape and flawless playability. I really used to hate Schecters but that one kind of blew me away.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

Completely relevant...


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 24, 2013)

I really like these. Simple and understated. Would prefer passive pickup routes but even that isn't a huge problem these days thanks to Seymour Duncan and (soon) BKP.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 24, 2013)

Zado said:


> we want tempest 8


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 24, 2013)

Superstrats rule. Haha. Besides my LP all my guitars are strat body style.


----------



## patata (Jul 24, 2013)

The day Schecter releases a banshee 8 single pickup,I will be a fan boy.


----------



## Tone_Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope the sevens also have the Hipshot. Can't stand the Tonepros on the Blackjack seven. Just outdated technology.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 24, 2013)

Tone_Boss said:


> I hope the sevens also have the Hipshot. Can't stand the Tonepros on the Blackjack seven. Just outdated technology.



I disagree. TOM > flatmount. Much more comfortable for me personally.


----------



## Tone_Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> I disagree. TOM > flatmount. Much more comfortable for me personally.



What is it that makes it more comfortable compared to the flatmount? I play both and it doesn't effect me. Reason I like flatmount is I find that I have to adjust the Tonepros quite a bit. It seems like the string tension lowers it over time.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 24, 2013)

Tone_Boss said:


> What is it that makes it more comfortable compared to the flatmount? I play both and it doesn't effect me. Reason I like flatmount is I find that I have to adjust the Tonepros quite a bit. It seems like the string tension lowers it over time.



I've *never* had a TOM move due to string tension, and I've had some guitars with TOMs for a very long time.

The raised bridge and resulting neck angle is more comfortable for me, and the saddles help lock my right hand into the perfect spot for palm muting. It's just more comfortable for me, as I started on an SG and an SLSMG.

Flatmounts feel kind of un-ergonomic in that the neck is further forward (no neck angle) and my arm rests against the top edge of the guitar more due to the lower profile.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2013)

Ibanez releasing curved topped guitars with abalone and Schecter releasing flat tops with some class? Whowuddathunkit?


----------



## HanShock (Jul 24, 2013)

wow


----------



## TMM (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, I'm surprised to see that it looks nothing like their other 7's and 8's.


----------



## Tone_Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> I've *never* had a TOM move due to string tension, and I've had some guitars with TOMs for a very long time.
> 
> The raised bridge and resulting neck angle is more comfortable for me, and the saddles help lock my right hand into the perfect spot for palm muting. It's just more comfortable for me, as I started on an SG and an SLSMG.
> 
> Flatmounts feel kind of un-ergonomic in that the neck is further forward (no neck angle) and my arm rests against the top edge of the guitar more due to the lower profile.



Yeah my SG 61RI doesn't do it but my other does. Annoying. I can see how the Tonepro type can be more comfortable but for some reason flatmount plays better for me.


----------



## Zado (Jul 31, 2013)

Dont forget


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 31, 2013)

Zado said:


> But do not forget this


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 31, 2013)

wow they are gorgeous guitars almost giving the DC800 a run for its money, just kidding but these are truly beautiful.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 1, 2013)

n4t said:


> I LOL every time I see this comment.
> 
> Because there are SO MANY viable guitar shapes out there to choose from.
> 
> ...



Bite your tongue, sir! Or the world's Explorers, Kellys, Warriors, War Kellys and War Angels will hunt you down and slay you with their pointiness!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 1, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Bite your tongue, sir! Or the world's Explorers, Kellys, Warriors, War Kellys and War Angels will hunt you down and slay you with their pointiness!



Not to mention the subsets of the types he listed.

1. Single cuts.

A) LPs
B) Teles

2. Double cuts.

A) Strats
B) Super strats
C) LPJs
D) LPDCs
E) SGs
F) PRS
G) Parker

3. Fugly

A, B, C, D, E, etc etc etc... I'm not going to bother mentioning all the other shapes. You named a few, there are plenty more .


----------



## 7stg (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm am hoping for the 28" scale. I love the longer scale for a clearer tighter sound do to less inharmonicity.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd be surprised if they use a 27'' scale, since they've rarely used it, save for some custom shop guitars.


----------



## Curt (Aug 1, 2013)

Now I want to see a banshee 7 FR Passive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Andromalia (Aug 1, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not to mention the subsets of the types he listed.
> 
> 1. Single cuts.
> 
> ...



There are only two kinds of guitar shapes: those of guitars I own, and the rest.


----------



## Zado (Aug 1, 2013)

we do have another insteresting 8 stringed schecter here

















and it looks rather delicious to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)

The Banshee in action, as well as a "2014 Blackjack SLS C-8" at the end.


----------



## Zado (Aug 1, 2013)

awww that green jackson is sooooooooooo heartbreaking <3


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 2, 2013)

What? A Schecter that isn't gaudy as all hell? Sign me up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> What? A Schecter that isn't gaudy as all hell? Sign me up.



Extremely late to the party.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a seriously awesome demo. The Distortion and Invader got that classic Duncan smooth grind, while the new Pegasus and Nazgul are more open/wider and punchy. Would love to hear an 8-string JB.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Aug 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Extremely late to the party.


 
The pic that made me spend my money!  Still so happy with this guitar!


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 8, 2013)

Zado said:


> we do have another insteresting 8 stringed schecter here
> 
> and it looks rather delicious to me



chrome hardware... definitely not interesting.


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
But red though.  If they did the blue or black ones I would be down. 

Also, stock SD's.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 8, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> That's a seriously awesome demo. The Distortion and Invader got that classic Duncan smooth grind, while the new Pegasus and Nazgul are more open/wider and punchy. Would love to hear an 8-string JB.


Isn't that basically what the Pegasus is? Sounds like a JB tuned to work well for low tunings.


----------



## Jacobine (Aug 8, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> I would love one in 26.5 scale



I see you're one of the people who love to watch the world burn haha


----------



## harkonnen8 (Aug 12, 2013)

EMGs.


















That is all.


----------



## User Name (Aug 12, 2013)

picky sons of bitches

thats what we have ourselves here today


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 12, 2013)

harkonnen8 said:


> EMGs. That is all.



I know, I also think they sound good.


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 14, 2013)

I want one of those in purple, with a silver hipshot


----------



## Zado (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## kevdes93 (Aug 18, 2013)

WANT


----------



## jwade (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry if I missed seeing the answer to this having been posted already, but is there any estimated release timeframe for this thing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2013)

jwade said:


> Sorry if I missed seeing the answer to this having been posted already, but is there any estimated release timeframe for this thing?



Just 2014. Wait until NAMM.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 21, 2013)

So hawt!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Banshee in action, as well as a "2014 Blackjack SLS C-8" at the end.



I already knew I wanted to drop a Nazgul into my RG8, but this video really drives the point home. I've gotta have that pickup!!


----------



## Zado (Aug 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just 2014. Wait until NAMM.


this + incoming merrow signature  2014's gonna be a great year no doubt.



Also today the italian schecter distributor asked on facebook what would be some appreciated variations in the <1000 range and some new models customers would love to see next year


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dude that Ibanez is sweet.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Feb 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually, it looks like it'll be 28''.
> 
> Plus, it'll be a different shape (as shown above), won't have abalone or black pearl binding, and will have a flatter neck.
> 
> Also, I'd love to see a 28'' Avenger 8.



Sorry for the necrobump...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2014)

Trust me, I've been keeping an eye on it ever since it was announced.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 14, 2014)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ Indeed - I keep seeing black superstrats, despite currency flinging. Frustrating.





The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I don't mind them being black, knowing Schecter, they'll probably drop it in the wrong can of paint and just go with it. Went the same with the SLS series.



But.. they'll still be oversized stratcat lookalikes.. 
Blackness non-withstanding, it is commonly known that:


> _A black cat crossing the street is a sign of an animal going somewhere..
> Gruncho Marx_



Nah, I have nothing against black Schecters, love my Riot 8 
Still.. although I do like stratcats (got one), indeed I do see sooo many derivatives..
Schecter should make some oversized SuperTele 8'ers - just without that fugly metal strip on the deck


----------



## vansinn (Feb 14, 2014)

CanniballistiX said:


> Sorry for the necrobump...



Oh dear, if they'd give this one Riot-like horns and a 26"-27" fan, I'd be sold with a G2-F4 C-tuning


----------

